# DIY arrow cresting machine



## hooiserarcher (Feb 20, 2011)

I have been looking for an arrow cresting machine and haven't found what I wanted, so I decided to make my own. 
I had plans to build a pretty elaborate setup and purchased the materials today to build it. When I put the dremel on the stand I decided to test the Rpms and also the Chuck to see how it would turn.
I stuck my arrow through the arrow holder I had put together earlier and it worked so well that I added some felt in the holes I put the arrow in and crested my first arrows. 
I may or may not build my original cresting machine, this way works pretty darn good!

Mathews z7
bowtech destroyer 340
wife bowtech heartbreaker
if you cant stand the heat dont start the fire.


----------



## Bownut400 (May 29, 2007)

Very nice idea. How is the knock end held to the dremel?


----------



## hooiserarcher (Feb 20, 2011)

Thank you. The arrow is held by a tapered grinding stone, wrapped in electrical tape until it fits snug


----------



## hooiserarcher (Feb 20, 2011)

Well I went ahead and built my cresting machine. Not nearly as elaborate as I was going to but very functional.

Mathews z7
bowtech destroyer 340
wife bowtech heartbreaker
if you cant stand the heat dont start the fire.


----------



## B.Hunter (May 4, 2009)

I think both setups are ingenious & very well done.


----------



## bowtech94 (Jan 7, 2010)

Would the 1 speed dremel spin to fast to use or no?


----------



## dmgiss (Mar 18, 2010)

Sweet!!


----------



## hooiserarcher (Feb 20, 2011)

my dremel is variable speed and at the slowest speed of 5000 Rpms it works quite well. I actually have run it up to 15000 with no problems or wobble. I would say anywhere between 3-7000 is optimal. 

Mathews z7
bowtech destroyer 340
wife bowtech heartbreaker
if you cant stand the heat dont start the fire.


----------



## bust'em1 (May 2, 2009)

looks nice  Only one more thing I would add to it. I would mount another board on it to rest my brush hand on and that way you could put a piece of tape on it for a stencil so all your cresting stripes match up from one arrow to the other.


----------



## dan in mi (Dec 17, 2009)

A few questions.

Didn't find what you wanted, what are you looking for?

Did you actually crest at 5000 rpm plus? 

Are you only using an airbrush?


----------



## hooiserarcher (Feb 20, 2011)

I found what I am looking for now, I built it. and yes the arrows in pictures I crested at 5000 Rpms and have crested some more today. My way of cresting arrows is started with a spray can primer, then spray can paint, then airbrushed the colors and fades and then brush on the bands and finally 3 coats of clear. 

Mathews z7
bowtech destroyer 340
wife bowtech heartbreaker
if you cant stand the heat dont start the fire.


----------



## hooiserarcher (Feb 20, 2011)

bust'em1 said:


> looks nice  Only one more thing I would add to it. I would mount another board on it to rest my brush hand on and that way you could put a piece of tape on it for a stencil so all your cresting stripes match up from one arrow to the other.


thank you! 
Actually my hand rest very comfortably and steadily on the crestor as is. I am working on installing some sort of striping reference. 
One thing I am able to do with this setup is cut arrow shafts to length also!!

Mathews z7
bowtech destroyer 340
wife bowtech heartbreaker
if you cant stand the heat dont start the fire.


----------



## bust'em1 (May 2, 2009)

I use enamel for my stripes it works alot better than acrylic. Well at least it does for me. Unless you got some secret you want to pass on.


----------



## hooiserarcher (Feb 20, 2011)

I use createx opaque paint for my stripes, not saying its any better then enamel though.

Mathews z7
bowtech destroyer 340
wife bowtech heartbreaker
if you cant stand the heat dont start the fire.


----------



## Lowlevlflyer (Aug 2, 2011)

just out of curiosity, how much weight does the paint add to the arrow,when it's all finished?


----------



## hooiserarcher (Feb 20, 2011)

Lowlevlflyer said:


> just out of curiosity, how much weight does the paint add to the arrow,when it's all finished?


I actually do not know for a fact. I have read that it does not add as much as a conventional wraps and I am inclined to believe that. I do not have a scale to weigh before and after yet, but one is going to find its way to my man cave soon. 

Mathews z7
bowtech destroyer 340
wife bowtech heartbreaker
if you cant stand the heat dont start the fire.


----------



## dan in mi (Dec 17, 2009)

hooiserarcher said:


> I have been looking for an arrow cresting machine and haven't found what I wanted, so I decided to make my own.


I've been talking to Hoosier because that quote bothered me. After some discussion I leared that he had not seen this crester in his search. With his blessing here is an option for those who don't want to build one.

Thanks for the blessing Hoosier.


----------



## Rick Hodges (Nov 3, 2008)

I made a similar crester powered by an old kitchen hand mixer. I cut off a beater and slipped a piece of surgical rubber tubing over the shaft. I would slide the tubing over a field point for my drive connection. I spun the arrows in wooden v-blocks.


----------

